

Two crazy Mexicans outside Startup School - sidengo-jorge
http://snd.sc/ueNvlr

======
sidengo-jorge
Hey guys! It was great meeting some of you today at Startup School. We came
all the way from Mexico to this event and it was well worth the trip. It's our
first time in the Valley, hopefully we'll be back in a couple of weeks for a
YC interview!

Our startup is called Sidengo (<http://sidengo.com>,
<http://twitter.com/sidengo>) and we'll be launching in a few weeks.

Any other people from outside the area today at SS?

~~~
aespinoza
It is good to see Mexican Entrepreneurs here. I don't consider myself an
entrepreneur, but I am currently building a startup with my friends from
Culiacan, Sinaloa, Mexico. Maybe we can share experiences and help each other.

Our product is iKnode (<http://iknode.com>). We are building a service to
allow people to easily write apps in the web and for the web. :D

~~~
sidengo-gabriel
Thanks! It would be great to share experiences. My facebook profile is
/garzagabriel. We are based in Monterrey Mexico, if you are in town we can
meet up.

~~~
aespinoza
I live close to Los Angeles. We can definitely do it online. I subscribed for
your service. So I'll give you a good feedback when the beta is open. I would
appreciate it if you would do the same. We are currently in close beta, and we
are testing our idea.

BTW, your facebook profile is closed to people outside your network. So I
wasn't able to add you.

------
sidengo-gabriel
It really was an awesome day today at Startup School. We were not accepted to
Startup School, but said to ourselves hey, what the heck, let's not take no
for an answer, go anyway, we'll meet amazing and really smart people and we'll
figure a way in once we are there. So we did precisely that, and after 8 hours
of standing outside the auditorium watching the talks on justin.tv, we finally
got in when the crowd cleared up a bit after M.Zuckerberg finished his talk.

The trip was well worth it. But actually, the best stuff happened in the
breaks, outside the auditorium where all the networking was done. We met
amazing people and got to talk to Drew Houston and Matt Mullenweg. We also
said hi to Paul G and many other great people.

We were also lucky to meet Robert Scoble. We talked to him for a while, told
him our story and then he interviewed us!

You can hear the interview here: [http://soundcloud.com/scobleizer/the-
mexican-entrepreneurs-a...](http://soundcloud.com/scobleizer/the-mexican-
entrepreneurs-at)

This was an awesome visit to SV, and like my co-founder said, we hope to be
here for the interview in a couple of weeks!

